# next project, MORRISONS MARKET



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

got the exterior about where i want it. now have to build some shelves, and a counter, and get some stock in there to sell.

mail lady should be bringing me some customers today or tomorrow.:thumbsup:

ran out of led's on the furniture/mortuary. have to track some more down today.

here's where we are so far.:dunno

:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*stock the market*

got the counter and some shelves built on first floor.

shelves are stocked.:thumbsup:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome stuff!!! What did you use to stock the shelves with?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Awesome stuff!!! What did you use to stock the shelves with?


THANKS

the stock on the shelves;
started with some pieces of soda straw and coffee stir. some little pieces of styrofoam squared up. these made stand alone items.
then carved rest out of a 1/4" square balsa strip. carved some round about halfway into strip, make some score marks to simulate boxes. leave some full height, trim some down little shorter to give some definition. paint bunch of different colors.

whittlin on the balsa and painting didn't take but 10-12 minutes.

added coke machine and veggies


----------

